# بيانات للتحليل من حوض ترسيب الحمأة



## Awam9 (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا موظف جديد في وحدة معالجة مياه .. والمدير طلب مني تحليل لارقام تم الحصول عليها من المرحلة الثانويه للترسيب الحماة ( في المرفقات) .. المشكله انو لغتي ضعيفه في الانجليزي وورقة العمل هاي بالانجليزي بس مو عارف اسوي شي والمدير حاليا في رحلة عمل وما راح يرجع الي بعد فتره ويبغاني اسوي هاذي التحليلات بشكل دوري كل اسبوع 

هذا اول اسبوع الي في الوحده ... واذا بدايتها كذا ... راح نقول مع السلامه للوظيفه 

في الي يقدر يفهمني كيف اسوي ذي التحليلات ذي المره اكون اله من الشاكرين 

ورقة العمل في المرفق


----------

